# New Moderators



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It was a major decision to take local moderators to run specific areas of the site but I feel we've narrowed the 12 applications down to the 5 most suitable candidates.

I'd like to officially welcome the following to the Heresy Online staff. 

Hespithe
Dirge Eterna
Pandawithissues...
Galahad
The Son of Horus


Congratulations guys and thanks for your ongoing contributions throughout the forum. You've earned the "yellow" stripe through hard work, dedication, committment and a friendly outgoing demeanour.


To those of you that were not chosen, don't despair. We discussed all possible applicants and decided that these five are the most suitable at this time. That isn't to say we wouldn't consider you again in the future, far from it. We had to make some very difficult decisions to narrow down to 5 members. Chin up though, stay active and your opportunity will come around next time. 

Thanks,

Jez


- Members can find a full list of staff in http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

-Reserved.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats... 

Hespithe
Dirge Eterna
Pandawithissues...
Galahad
The Sons of Horus

-Rob


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! Glad I can be of assistance to my beloved Heresy Online.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

forgotten hero said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Hespithe
> Dirge Eterna
> ...



What he said :laugh:

Andros


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

:so_happy:Congratulations everyone!!:victory:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.... I'll try to keep the trout in my pockets...

And, Congrats Mods! Don't worry... we'll get our capes soon enough...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, but what about my pony?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

woop woop congrats


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Congratulations guys. :so_happy: I'm confident that you'll all do excellent jobs.

Katie D


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Well done people WHOO!!! Dance Party For the Mods:yahoo:

Hespithe
Dirge Eterna
Pandawithissues...
Galahad
The Son of Horus

Seriously though well done guys:grin::good:


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

COngrats guys!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Well deserved I think probably the people best suited at the time.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

well done lads the right guys were picked for the jobs definately


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

congrats guys, youll be great!

how, over to vash for the initiation.....


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

He's not going to do anything...sexual..is he? :shok:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ah, well he is a servant of slanessh....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team peeps.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrates and well deserved to all.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

congratz to all..you are so well deserved of this!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Applications? Why wasn't I told? Lol. Nah. I'm joking. Well done fellas.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

_Vash arrives late with a can of grease...._


Congratulations on the Modships folks, glad to have you on the team.

Now get to work! lol.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I sense a Slaaneshi handshake coming on...
<puts on goggles>


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its not goggles you need.

Before i forget, a full list of Heresy Online Staff is viewable in http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113
*Vash*


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats All!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I blame Djinn, and El, and Katie Drake, and Lemartes too. Bad, bad children...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Why's that?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

why not..?


----------



## Al Capeone (Feb 9, 2008)

who are the new mods


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I'd like to officially welcome the following to the Heresy Online staff.
> 
> Hespithe
> Dirge Eterna
> ...


First post, at the top of the page.

-Dirge


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats guys. JD


----------

